# Here is an interesting jig



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I have ordered his jig looks like it could be handy. Here is a video. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=hhPE0cAa82M


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow , why the heck didn’t I think of that one . Love how it helps with measuring those dang pipes . My biggest adversary


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Wow , why the heck didn’t I think of that one . Love how it helps with measuring those dang pipes . My biggest adversary


How many times in your life would you do that?
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> How many times in your life would you do that?
> Herb


Point noted Herb . At least twice in a lifetime lol .

I actually learned something about cutting holes . No matter how many times I measure , there never perfect . 
So now I cut one with a smaller hole saw then needed , then see how far it’s out, and go over it with the proper size after I see the reference point . 
Works like a charm


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Point noted Herb . At least twice in a lifetime lol .
> 
> I actually learned something about cutting holes . No matter how many times I measure , there never perfect .
> So now I cut one with a smaller hole saw then needed , then see how far it’s out, and go over it with the proper size after I see the reference point .
> Works like a charm


Good Plan, I hold the boead up .hit it with a hammer an cut out the marks. works every time, 
HErb


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Herb Stoops said:


> How many times in your life would you do that?
> Herb


Too many..... 

You can do the same with cardboard and hot glue to measure around obstructions, but that is a far more elegant method!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

An interesting device.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> How many times in your life would you do that?
> Herb


Counting today, never.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

I’m an electrician, and can see many uses for this in that trade. Gotta drill multiple holes for pipes in panel boards, junction boxes, troughs, etc. Could occasionally be useful for carpentry/woodworking. I didn’t look deep enough to see what the price was.


----------

